# byby honda



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

well guys i finally came over to the dark side cause yall have cookies and milk !!! lol traded my 05 rincon for this. :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

good lookin bike, sounds like you came out on the winning end


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats! She looks new too.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

That is a clean 07! Nice trade. The snorkels r odd tho. haha


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like FUN....


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

thats an awesome trade!!


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks everybody !! yea i came out real good on that deal the power of this thing is unreal compared to that Honda !!! its got a couple of small things i gotta fix on it like redo those snorkels and put a couple of boots on one of the front c.v. shafts and then its time to get some new tires:rockn: dont know if i wanna go back with the silverbacks or try some new outlaw 2's:thinking:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess that depends on whether or not you want to wait for the Outlaw2's. That's a clean Reny for sure. Terminators?


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks ..well im not really in a hurry i know its gonna be awhile before they have some more . the 30 backs done good that i had on my Rincon. but i was thinking of trying something different. and far as terminators go personally i haven't seen but one set around here and the guy that was on it didn't really go through anything to see how well they work and to be honest i haven't seen the outlaw 2's preform so i don't know what way i wanna go just yet. anyway i gotta save up a lil money my banker (wife) said loan denied :nono:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good looking ride you did come out on the good side of that trade. Be prepared to be wet if you ride any water or mud.


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

waitwaitwaitwaitwait u traded a 2005 rincon........for a 07 rene 800??????????????? MIND BLOWN


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

There's a dumba$$ in every crowd & he found him.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

lol yeap sure did traded straight up . i think the guy thought the rear end was going bad so he thought he was getting over on me . but when i looked at the drive shaft in the rear i noticed that one of the u joints was broke. $90 bucks from can am done some digging and found them at the local parts house for $9 bucks :rockn:. put it in and i have been riding ever since . it needs a lil work done redo the snorkels its prob gonna need a one way bearing soon and prob some lower ball joint by winter but hey its an 07 renegade 800 i will spend a couple bucks . i still cant believe he traded me now my rincon wasn't just junk the bike was right lift, b.r.g.r., 30backs, etc ..


----------

